# do frozen embies implant later?



## Lever (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Guys

I had a FET on November 25th and am on the 2ww with a pregnancy test scheduled for December 9th.  

Is it true that frozen embies implant late?  And if so, how late?  I took a HPT today and it was negative


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Lever

i had DFET on thurs 2nd dec and i have not heard anything about them implanting late, i.e. i had no idea when they were 'supposed' to implant  but as the doc was doing the procedure he said they would implant that day or the following day (friday).....so that's all i know about it really.  Others may know more

GGx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lever, 

I think that frozen embryos implant at the same time as fresh, I suppose if they had lost a few cells on deforst it might take them an extra day to catch up but I would think that would all, How old were your embies?

You have tested early though so I would hang on in there until the 9th- clinics give test dates for a reason and it is so HCG will be in high enough levels to show on a pee stick, 

I really hope your result changes by the 9th,    

Livity


----------



## Lever (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for your responses.  My embies were 3 days old when transfered.


----------

